
Build interactive diagrams with storm-react-diagrams - daftpanda
https://blog.sourcerer.io/build-interactive-diagrams-with-storm-react-diagrams-f172ae26af9d
======
ivan_ah
Reminds me of jsPlumb:
[https://jsplumbtoolkit.com/demos.html](https://jsplumbtoolkit.com/demos.html)

This could be good for ETL tasks where you have to take data from one place,
transform it and load it into another place.

